
Australian privacy laws - cmroanirgo
https://fastmail.blog/2018/09/10/access-and-assistance-bill/
======
jazoom
I didn't know Fastmail was Australian. I really hope this bill gets thrown out
so good companies like this don't lose business just because the government of
the country they are in is untrustworthy with private data.

